# Socks...fuzzy to no fuzzy



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow, that was a lot of hair. Big difference. Very pretty!


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

Boy, she was ready for a hard winter, wasn't she LOL ?


----------



## foreveramber (Apr 23, 2012)

She looks ten years younger!!! Beautiful! She was still beautiful before though, I love her white markings 
There's a horse at my barn with Cushing's disease, so she pretty much has a winter coat all year round, it seems awful


----------

